# A capella Musik



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Heidiho,

bin seit ein paar Wochen echt begeistert von A capella Musik, allerdings mein ich damit nicht alte Sachen wie die Comedian Harmonists (obwohl die auch gute Sachen hatten) oder dergleichen, sondern eher moderne Sachen.

Z.B. find ich Einiges von Van Canto ganz gut, wie z.B.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCGQiGEYl4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aber auch sowas hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8C_w3ipMwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auf youtube findet man natürlich naturgemäß auch nicht ganz so... na ja... talentierte Mitbürger, wenn man so durchforstet, und nur relativ wenig gute Sachen, gerade wenn's um Gesang geht.

Kennt jemand eine Band, die sowas macht und vielleicht auch was rausgebracht hat, also ein Album? Am schönsten fänd ich's, wenn bestehende und relativ bekannte Lieder A Capella neu aufgelegt werden würden, aber auch gegen Eigenes hätt ich nix einzuwenden, solange es gut ist  Wär schön, wenn da jemand ne Idee hat =)


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2010)

_Ganz klar - Wise Guys!_


----------



## Gerti (22. November 2010)

Also mir sind nur die Wise Guys bekannt und Van Canto. Aber Van Canto ist richtig geil!
Das Grave Digger Cover und Fear of the Dark kannste dir auch mal anhören!


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2010)

Also die Wise Guys sind auch echt gut, vielen Dank! Fear of the Dark von Van Canto find ich auch echt super. Aber Danke schonmal für die Tips!


----------



## Caps-lock (23. November 2010)

Audiofeels wäre noch eine Idee.
Da gibts was auf Youtube zu .
Das ist ein Chor, der moderne Lieder singt. 

Die Wishmasterversion ist echt Hammer ^^ Ich hab noch nie deart übereugenden Acapellametal gehört.


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Audiofeels wäre noch eine Idee.
> Da gibts was auf Youtube zu .
> Das ist ein Chor, der moderne Lieder singt.
> 
> Die Wishmasterversion ist echt Hammer ^^ Ich hab noch nie deart übereugenden Acapellametal gehört.



GIBT es noch anderen A capella Metal ^^?

Auf jeden fall die 2 Wichtigsten wurden schon gesagt, Van Canto mit ihrem epischen Metal, und Wise Guys mit irrwitzigen und genialen Texten.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. November 2010)

so jetzt hab ich auch mal ein Lied von besagtem Chor gefunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xupSmwXxOxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuEgXdLI0b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (26. November 2010)

Rockapella ist auch noch recht cool


----------



## Dracun (28. November 2010)

BASTA ist auch gut


----------

